# Dirty Sanchez & Bohemian build



## mfilos (Jul 2, 2019)

Hey all.
These are my first PedalPCB pedals (and certainly not the last).
In general the experience was awesome and the tones coming out of these pedals is top notch! Really awesome results \m/

As for enclosure graphics, I tried to mimic the original pedals with changing a bit the placement as the LEDS, switches were in different positions. Not bad for my taste though


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Jul 2, 2019)

Nice builds!  PedalPCB rocks! (in more ways than one )

Just a suggestion... instead of running the wires from the pots "over" the board and then soldering them on the underside (where all the other components are soldered) solder them to the "top" of the board - the PCB is designed for this, and it keeps the wires a lot shorter, especially if you're not using PCB-mounted pots.


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

Great job!


----------



## chongmagic (Jul 2, 2019)

What medium did you use for the graphics?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 2, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> What medium did you use for the graphics?



I’m pretty sure it’s infringement paper but I could be wrong.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jul 3, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## servusjon (Jul 7, 2019)

mfilos said:


> Hey all.
> These are my first PedalPCB pedals (and certainly not the last).
> In general the experience was awesome and the tones coming out of these pedals is top notch! Really awesome results \m/
> 
> As for enclosure graphics, I tried to mimic the original pedals with changing a bit the placement as the LEDS, switches were in different positions. Not bad for my taste though



that looks great. How did you do the graphics on the dirty shirley?


----------



## zgrav (Jul 7, 2019)

Sweet graphics!


----------

